# Is my cat's leg broken?



## drinkthepunch (Jun 1, 2010)

So, hey there catforum, my cat Tiger appears to have a broken leg.

He just came in the house about 30 minutes ago, limping up the steps. Thinking he just landed uncomfortably, I didn't pay much attention. When he limped up into my bed though, I could see we had a problem. His fore leg, right before the knee(?) looked a little wider than it should be. Upon closer examination, I spotted what looks to be _bone_. Right before the joint, a little piece of bone is sticking clean out of the skin. I'm not sure if he just tore the skin over his knee, or if a shard of bone is sticking out.

I don't know how he got the injury, but I doubt it was a dog. He might have slipped trying to squeeze between the air conditioner in the dining room.

I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow morning, right after my high-school placement testing. Anyways to ease his pain till then? And no, I didn't give him any aspirin. :lol:


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

If the broken bone is exposed, it is called a compound fracture.
This is considered a medical emergency and your cat needs to go to the emergency vet now.


----------



## drinkthepunch (Jun 1, 2010)

Problem is, there isn't a vet that takes emergency visits around here. The last one closed at eight.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Personally, I would be taking him to the e-vet tonight as I'm sure he is in serious pain....wouldn't you be? The exposed bone also provides an opportunity for infection to set in. He needs to be confined to a crate so that he can't damage it further. He shouldn't be walking on it or jumping up and down. 

As you already noted, aspirin is a big no-no. There are no OTC pain meds that are cat safe. Icing it may help.

ETA: E-vet locator website:

http://veccs.org/hospital_directory.php


----------



## drinkthepunch (Jun 1, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Personally, I would be taking him to the e-vet tonight as I'm sure he is in serious pain....wouldn't you be? The exposed bone also provides an opportunity for infection to set in. He needs to be confined to a crate so that he can't damage it further. He shouldn't be walking on it or jumping up and down.
> 
> As you already noted, aspirin is a big no-no. There are no OTC pain meds that are cat safe. Icing it may help.
> 
> ...


Not one around here for a bit, plus my mother wasn't feeling good so I don't have a ride. He's sleeping right now, and looks to be only in minor discomfort. I'm going to try putting ice on it, if there isn't much else to do.


----------



## drinkthepunch (Jun 1, 2010)

Excuse the double post, but it looks a lot more serious than I thought.

You see, the break looks to be half way down his fore arm, not by the joint. It looks to me like the top part broke, and slid down past the bottom a little, breaking the skin. Definitely taking him to the vet as soon as it opens.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi DTP, definitely vet **first thing** in the morning. Drop off either you or the cat, whichever place is open first, to get where everyone needs to go ... but he *must* see the vet ASAP. A compound (_bone sticking out_) fracture is very serious. It can be critical to keep that bone from drying out if you want to save his leg. If there were an emergency vet nearby, they would perform the surgery immediately. It is *very* important he be taken in right away so the vet can rearrange their scheduled appointments to care for your cat.
Let us know how things turn out.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=



Public Service Announcement:
_Just to let you (and others reading who don't know) know ... even though you said your Mom wasn't feeling good, it is considered neglect to make an animal in need of medical attention wait if there are options available. Charges could be brought if a case were proved and it would depend on the specific laws of your state/county/city as to whether those charges would be misdemeanor or criminal._


----------



## drinkthepunch (Jun 1, 2010)

Back from the vet, thankfully he said it was just an abcess. We'll be going tomorrow when my mom gets paid to get it removed. False alarm. :lol:


----------

